# 1948 Safticycle Cruiser



## milbicycleman (Jan 3, 2015)

For any of you that are interested, I have my 1948 Safticycle Cruiser motor scooter in the for sale section.


----------



## warpspeed (Mar 1, 2015)

milbicycleman is yours still for sale? sorry you weren't able to pm me before....you can contact me at 9three7five 8 3182zero  I'm looking for a safticycle sportster


----------

